# My Zero the Floating ghost dog audio



## Disneyguy115 (Sep 9, 2009)

So I really wanna create a floating Zero prop for my front yard, and this is so far my audio that will be playing, just a short test.

Comments about the audio.
Advice about the prop?

4shared.com - music and mp3 sharing - download Zero Track test.wav


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

That is great, i would like to use it also if it is ok? I also built a zero that flys around the top of his tombstone this year for my halloween camping weekend coming up in 2 days.


----------



## Disneyguy115 (Sep 9, 2009)

kprimm said:


> That is great, i would like to use it also if it is ok? I also built a zero that flys around the top of his tombstone this year for my halloween camping weekend coming up in 2 days.


Ya for sure, that be great to see!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I wanna see it when it's done! I <3 Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Xochi16 (Sep 21, 2009)

that is excellent! very well done! may I ask what program you used?


----------



## Disneyguy115 (Sep 9, 2009)

I used Audacity. The tracks I used were track 15 from the movie soundtrack and then I recorded Zero Barking from the scene in the movie right after jack falls into the Christmas door.


----------

